# Illinois/wisconsin Rally??



## tntmajeski (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello Everybody,

Although I do have our camper up for sale in this site we haven't officially posted a sign or told anyone else about it. We truly don't want to sell but things happen. On that note...We still have it at this time (in storage)...SO

We have planned a few trips this summer assuming we still have our 23RS Outback and if all works out well we'd like to be able to participate in at least ONE Outback Rally.

I see a lot of rally's taking place everywhere but here. Unfortunately with the lovely gas prices we're unable to go very far SO if anyone would be interested and we could get on the same page with dates it could be fun.

We stayed at a place called Siver Springs in Rio, WI / website: www.silverspringscamp.com AND another nice one is Indian Trails in Pardeeville, WI / Website: indiantrailscampground.com

Let me know what you think.

Just a thought...
Kimberlie


----------



## ONEGUY&3GIRLS (Jan 8, 2006)

tntmajeski said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Although I do have our camper up for sale in this site we haven't officially posted a sign or told anyone else about it. We truly don't want to sell but things happen. On that note...We still have it at this time (in storage)...SO
> 
> ...


tntmajeski
we are new to the site and I have also been looking for a rally in Wisconsin.

we are north of Milwaukee and would be up for any where in WI. Hope you do not sell your outback but understand if you have to. I have a friend who told me about outbackers and I'm sure they would be up for a rally also.


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

It depends only if I can "draft" somone while driving to the campgrounds..


----------



## ONEGUY&3GIRLS (Jan 8, 2006)

schrade said:


> It depends only if I can "draft" somone while driving to the campgrounds..
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Drafting is ok. I would hate for your non desiel using truck to have to work too hard. If need be I'll even throw a tow strap out.


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

We are from Northern Ill. and would be up for a rally somewhere in your neck of the woods this summer!

maverick


----------



## tntmajeski (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello Everybody,

I have emailed a couple of you personally but I wanted to apply a post regarding the rally.

I believe I have 4 or 5 sites booked at the Indian Trails Camground. The website is listed in the original post. I Currently have the dates booked of Wednesday, July 12th to Sunday, July 16th. Depending on who's really interested I was thinking that if July doesn't work I don't have a problem calling and looking for the availability of June dates.

A couple of you are already aware we have our Outback up for Sale in this site as well. We have gotten a couple bites but nothing yet. I will definitely let you all know if we have sold it. In the meantime we're open to a June or July trip. What do you all think??

Talk to you soon,
Kimberlie


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

July would be out for us as we will be touring Colorado and Southeastern Utah at that time. Let us know if the dates change.

Maverick


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Anyone interested in a 2007 rally in an Illinois/Wisconsin area?


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh, you have me feeling homesick now. shy 
I was born and raised in Wisconsin and I would love to go camping up there. 
My oldest son wants to go camping at Pennisula State Park. We were up there a few years ago (before the outback and before we realized how much fun camping is). Rally in 2007??? We could possibly considerate for our "big" summer trip.

anne


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Pennisula State Park is a great park. We love Door County and try to get there at least one a year.


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

I mentioned the rally to my husband he started calculating how many times he would have to fill up the gas tank.









I think for next year we will have to stay closer to home. We may try to attend a rally in Florida.

We love Door County though. I vacationed there every summer from the age of 4 until 18.

anne


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

We're new outback owners here in Illinois 2004 26RS - and we would definitely be interested in an Illinois/Wisconsin Rally. Please keep us posted!

Rita & Angelo


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Rita & Angelo, Welcome to Outbackers.com and congrats on your new purchase. I found this web site too late to join in with the July 06 rally and we are also hoping that we will be able to set one up for early next summer. I know that there other new members of the Northern Illinois area that may also be interested. To all of our area friends, are there any suggestions as to a date or location for a 2007 rally? Maybe mid June?


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks guys...we really owe our purchase to this forum. We saw an Outback up in Galena Illinois and fell in love with it...got back home and found this web site. The positive things everyone said about Outbacks sold us...and we found a great used one.....again a tip from someone on this forum....just 4 hours from us!

Looking forward to attending a rally at some point...Michigan is a possibility! Not too far from us!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

z-family said:


> I just wanted to throw out an invitation to the Michigan fall rally next month...The campground is on the southern part on Michigan so it might not be to far of a drive for some of you.


Gee, what was I thinking? Rob, sorry that I missed an opportunity to spread the word about the Michigan Rally, thanks for the catch.

Rita and Angelo, we will be attending this one. It is approximately 5 hours from Rockford. We plan to leave Rockford around 11:30 on Friday morning. If you decide that you would like to go, and would like to travel with us, let me know.

Chris


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

The thought of having to go through 80/94 makes me squirm.







However it would be for a good cause........ Hopefully Ill have the new TV by then.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

birddog74 said:


> The thought of having to go through 80/94 makes me squirm.


Thats for sure.







But it should be a great time!


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Chris 
Thanks for the invite to travle with you, but I am looking for a new truck before I travel any distance.
We are bumed because we are really looking forword to going to a rally. And I don't think mine is up for anything more than short trips. I am glad to here you live so close to us, I hope we can meet you soon.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

out4fun said:


> Chris
> Thanks for the invite to travle with you, but I am looking for a new truck before I travel any distance.
> We are bumed because we are really looking forword to going to a rally. And I don't think mine is up for anything more than short trips. I am glad to here you live so close to us, I hope we can meet you soon.


We are very fortunate that Rock Cut State Park is only 10 minutes away. We are able to easily head out for an overnight stay. Iâ€™ll let you know the next time that we are able to do so.


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow Chris, definitely let us know that's not too far from us - that's a State Park that we had not heard of yet...so thanks for the heads up...we'd love to join you when you're there next.

We are new to camping and were quite suprised to learn how many nice State Parks are right in the Northern Illinois area...that really helps for quick weekend trips!

I have feeling our weekend chores will be heading down the list of priorities now that we have an Outback!









Hope to meet you and other Outbackers soon!


----------



## firedude310 (Aug 7, 2005)

I would be intrested in a rally too.

Burlington Wisconsin here


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

firedude310 said:


> I would be intrested in a rally too.
> 
> Burlington Wisconsin here


Hi Andy,

Although you are not a new member, it looks like you have just started posting. Congrats on your new unit. As this is an old thread, we had a fall rally last year in Door County, and a spring rally this year in Northern Illinois. As of now, we don't have anything else planed in the area. Did you purchase from Burlington RV? If so, and judging from your screen name, I bet I know who who you bought it from!!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

firedude, those posts are from 2006, I think u got on an old thread, that being said We are new and went to a spring roll out rally with a few people here, we were talking about a fall rally. Just keep ur eyes posted. btw are u a ff, myself and h20 are both ff and in northern illinois


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

We love Door County & Peninsula State Park. We have about a half-dozen reservations through OCT 2007 in the park, epecially in the fall months for the great fall festivals up there.

We'd be glad to help out with a rally and a date that would work for most folks, especially one that was somewhere in Door County. Peninsula will be hard to get a group of sites together as they tend to book up months in advance, but there are lots of other options in the county. Another option is Potawatomi State Park in Sturgeon Bay, plus plenty of private spots.

I recently learned that Digger's Pizza in Fish Creek delivers pizzas to Peninsula Park campsites!

In fact, my Outback is sleeping right now in Sturgeon Bay...!

Thanks,


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

I have spent a few weekends at tranquil timbers campground outside of Potawatomi state park. Sewer sites run about 35 a night after labor day. I have 6 sites reserved for the weekend of Sept 7th. Anyone interested?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We actually have reservations for Peninsula State Park for October 5th to the 8th. We also love going up in the fall. I think that our favorite is Fall Festival in Sister Bay. Several people have expressed interest in having some sort of fall rally in our area. I think that I will start a new thread to see if there is enough interest.


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

We will also be up at Peninsula Park in Nicolet Bay for OCT 5-8. That weekend is Egg Harbor's Pumpkin Patch Festival. Sister Bay's Fall Fest is the following weekend.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

SconnieJonny said:


> We will also be up at Peninsula Park in Nicolet Bay for OCT 5-8. That weekend is Egg Harbor's Pumpkin Patch Festival. Sister Bay's Fall Fest is the following weekend.


We will be in the Tennison Bay loop. We thought that since we have been up for the past 4 or 5 Sister Bay Fall Festivals that we would give the pumpkin patch fest a shot. It also helps that the boys have a long weekend off of school that weekend.


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice! I seem to remember you folks from south of the border in IL always have that Friday off from school? Perhaps we can get a small crew up there for that weekend -- We're actually there WED the 3rd thru the 7th - also my DW & mine's anniversary. Always fun! We also have a reservation for the Sister Bay Fall Fest weekend too... Both weekends Nicolet Bay 638.

Pumpkin Patch isn't as big as Fall Fest, but it's a nice festival in the park there on the Bay. Lotsa people, tho -- bring your crowd-weaving skills!


----------

